# The weight of "the World"....



## bud poe (Nov 13, 2011)

Just picked this one up off local CL, was grandpa's bike and had been in the woodshed for at least 30 yrs the seller reckoned.  Got it home, threw on a seat, put air in the tires and rode it around the block!  OG Allstate tires, holding air so far....  
My plans are to find missing parts (don't want to spend a fortune), leave as is, dirt and all, and ride the heck out of it...If anyone can nail down a year that would be great...Serial # can be made out in last pic...













I think I need to uncover a few more digits?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lucky for you it's not rusty.


----------



## 12Stones (Nov 13, 2011)

That was so classic and hard to find. Lucky for you to have it as a collection...


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 13, 2011)

*bike*

You have a 1937 Motorbike!  The big dollar parts are missing (naturally as luck always has it) tank, fenders, rack, light etc.  Expect to pay 500+ for a decent tank, 200+ for a carrier, 200+ for fenders....100 plus for a Silver Ray light.  Chainguard is aftermarket as well, you need a one year only Hockey stick guard, a tough find for the 37 bike.  Neat old bike.
I have some of the missing parts if you really want to embark on the gathering.
The other option... as is....bike is worth maybe 5-600 range .... frame, fork and front brake value....plus misc parts.  You could turn that "gold" into "cash".


----------



## bud poe (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info, not ready to drop big money on it at this point.  I'll probably just sit it in the corner and hope for a miracle, like finding a matching paint/patina tank at a flea market for $12.00 (yeah right!)....
Just out of curiosity, let's say I wanted to "invest" a grand or so in parts for this thing.  Without a restoration, i.e. chrome, paint, etc, what would I be left with value-wise with all the correct parts but un-restored?
It's a great bike and I'm so stoked to have gotten it after 30 years in the woodshed, that's the thing that keeps me interested in the hobby, that feeling of rescuing this once treasured, since forgotten relic.  Now it will make it's way back into someones life in one way or another....


----------



## krankrate (Nov 14, 2011)

*date codes*

I've had good luck at this site for date coding!http://johnsvintagebikes.com/dating/Schwinn_date_codes.pdf


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 14, 2011)

The front drum brake looks extra big... like a 60's/70's Union off of a town and country tandem? What is it?


----------



## bud poe (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll post close-ups of the front brake but this bike looks to have been un-touched other than the missing parts.  Schwinn experts feel free to chime in on the brake and other aspects of the bike...
Thanks!


----------



## Boris (Nov 14, 2011)

The price was right. It tried to tempt me, but I resisted. I'm glad you got it.


----------



## ejoel (Nov 14, 2011)

Dave Marko said:


> The price was right. It tried to tempt me, but I resisted. I'm glad you got it.




seen the listing also . but being 100 miles away i knew it wasn't going to be , great deal , great bike


----------



## bud poe (Nov 15, 2011)

ejoel said:


> seen the listing also . but being 100 miles away i knew it wasn't going to be , great deal , great bike




Thanks guys, yeah I don't like to pay too much but I figured this one was worth a shot... Course it'll cost me an arm and a leg to "complete" it but oh well, I had to have at least one classic Schwinn ballooner in my stable, and this was one I could afford...


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 15, 2011)

You could make a clunker / klunker out of it while you accumulate parts?

http://clunkers.net/


----------



## bud poe (Nov 16, 2011)

Cool ride!  I think I'll leave mine as-is.  Saw Klunkers and loved it, but it made me cringe thinking of all the tanks, fenders and racks those guys tossed...


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 16, 2011)

cool bike bud.. im jealous   are you going to the lucky lab on sunday if the weather is good?  me and my wife are. see you there right?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd have bought it too. 

I would closet that thing and collect the stuff missing. Undercover. 

It's going to cost some dough, but it is the real deal so.....


----------



## bud poe (Nov 16, 2011)

Mark, I'm more of a "lombard flea market" type guy, but hope it's a good turnout, have fun!
Larmo, that's my plan, seems like one that might be worth shelling out a few bucks for...Keep you eye's peeled for me buddy!


----------



## bud poe (Nov 18, 2011)

Would this be the correct guard for my '37 Autocycle?  Anyone?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-PRE...ps=63&clkid=4297832340323825703#ht_500wt_1022


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Bud 'ol pal, if you're converting to "NEW" bikes like that, then maybe you can sell me your old stuff now...lol!


----------



## bud poe (Nov 18, 2011)

HA! Nice try, but I'm still stuck on the "old" stuff...I just had to jump on this one as the price was right...There are however a few older parts/frames I _might_ be letting go of here soon...I'll hit you up if that's the case...
Now, any ideas on the chain guard?


----------



## bud poe (Jan 14, 2012)

Can someone clear up the date on this one?  I was under the impression that this was a 1937 model, and listed it as such.  Now someone has chimed in stating that the spring fork did not come out till '48 and that the serial # makes it a '48 model.
I don't want to misrepresent the bike in my ad....


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 15, 2012)

I think they probably meant, 38. The spring fork makes it at least a 38.

The serial number looks to be a 38 issue. the earlier 37 diagnosis, was probably due to its having a footed badge. It's not unusual to see those badges on later bikes.


----------



## bud poe (Jan 15, 2012)

You're right, it was a typo on their part...Thank you for your input cyclingday!


----------

